
The Little Hack That Could: The Story of Spotify’s “Discover Weekly” Rec Engine - teklaperry
http://spectrum.ieee.org/view-from-the-valley/computing/software/the-little-hack-that-could-the-story-of-spotifys-discover-weekly-recommendation-engine
======
phren0logy
Discover Weekly has, in my opinion, made Spotify much more useful.

Pro Tip: You can subscribe to somebody else's Discover Weekly feed, also.

